# Eggs and bread



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

How many eggs a day is too much and how many slices of bread is too much? The reason I ask is I work away on a remote location in oz and can only eat whatever the camp has for food. I was planning to eat no more that 8 whole eggs a day and no more than 4 slice of bread. Obviously this won't be my whole diet just a part of it.

4 eggs and 2 slice of toast twice a day to form 2 of my meals. Surely as long as the macros add up, all Is Good?

What's your thoughts?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone? Or is it a silly question?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

You'll want a whole load more protein(as you are no doubt aware), but can't see that amount of eggs and/or bread being a problem(not even on an organised cut).


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Surely as long as the macros add up, all Is Good?<<<<<<<<<<<Answered you own question bud ....

cant see a problem ...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah that'll be fine mate! I fry up 12 eggs with 4 slices of bread usually lol

Used to to eat loads a day.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 5 eggs on 3 slices of toast for breakfast. Sometimes 2 chicken sandwiches on my first break at work, which would make it 7 slices (6g protein a slice :thumbup1: ). If i don't have that, then i'll have 5 eggs mashed with mayonnaise taking it to 10 eggs.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

LER said:


> Surely as long as the macros add up, all Is Good?<<<<<<<<<<<Answered you own question bud ....
> 
> cant see a problem ...


Just wasn't sure needed confirmation lol



C.Hill said:


> Yeah that'll be fine mate! I fry up 12 eggs with 4 slices of bread usually lol
> 
> Used to to eat loads a day.


Sorted then



BONE said:
 

> What you do a job mate?


Heavy duty Diesel Fitter mate


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry, nothing to add but f*ck me i could really go for some eggy bread/french toast rightabout now


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Again, no problems with this, as such (maybe a bit of constipation, then again, your other meal could be an entire pack of figs, nice!!!, however, what are your goals? etc. Plus, you're an Aussie yourself, yeah? I'm Just wondering, because you seem like you're on some sort of 'Working Holiday', is this correct? As a Brit, I would love to give this a go 'when I am a bit fitter' and messaging any details or web links to me would be V. Kind of you! And, yeah, if you're tackling heavy manual work and can burn it off/ use that protein efficiently, I can't see why not, esp, if luxuries or even basics are a bit limited! Good Luck Dude!!!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not aussie mate I'm from scotland. Been in oz for a year now. I'm on a sponsored 457 visa for 4 years. Seen the job in the paper and went for it basicly.


----------

